# Sky lights in a loft?



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi from one of the newbies,
This spring I am getting a small 8x10 ft. barn type tool shed donated to me, I am making a list of what I need to turn it into a comfortable home for my pair of Swifts and I would like to start offering a forever home to unwanted handicapped pigeons.
Anyway... I had the idea of putting two sky lights in the roof, the opaque kind, even though the pij's won't be able to see through the glass will I have a problem with them flying into it? I am also going to add two windows, one on each side, of the shed these will be inforced with hardware cloth.
We get some very dreary days here in the winter and thought extra light would be good for the flock.
I look forward to reading your comments and ideas. 
Thanks,
Robin.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No, they will not fly into it. Skylights are a great idea. Obviously, it lets more light in, even on a dark dreary day. I would suggest however, that on at least one of the windows, you hang an aviary on the side so that the birds can get out into the sun and rain. They LOVE to lay in the rain and take a bath. I would suggest that a window be installed so that if need be, it can be closed during really bad weather. We have windows at all of our aviary openings and when it gets super cold, I do close the windows during the night time hours. If possible, face the loft to the south if you can so that it gets as much sunlight as possible. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Renee,
I was going to have it so the windows did open and close, I do like your suggestion of making one out into the flight, I had intended to have a seperate door for that but like your idea better. I planned on the flight being at least 15' long x 9' wide x 6' tall, would you suggest a window with glass or just an opening? And a landing place, of course. 

Robin.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Thanks Renee,
> I was going to have it so the windows did open and close, I do like your suggestion of making one out into the flight, I had intended to have a seperate door for that but like your idea better. I planned on the flight being at least 15' long x 9' wide x 6' tall, would you suggest a window with glass or just an opening? And a landing place, of course.
> 
> Robin.



We have regular house windows in our loft. The glass is ok, I just don't clean it. LOL If it's dirty, then they know it's there. Actually, our windows are the kind that can be popped in and out easily. Once warm weather comes, we just take them out and put them back when it starts getting cold. You're flight pen sounds like a good size. MUCH bigger than mine.  But most of the time, when it comes to pigeons, bigger IS better.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You're flight pen sounds like a good size. MUCH bigger than mine.  But most of the time, when it comes to pigeons, bigger IS better. [/QUOTE]

We have soooo many hawks around us I want to make sure the pigeon's can
get plenty of excerise time. 

Another question, if you don't mind since I hope to give handicapped pigeon's a home, including the one's that won't be able to fly, I would like to put another door at floor level for these pij's to go in/out of the flight, would this bring any un forseen problem's?
Thanks so much for the help.
Robin.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> You're flight pen sounds like a good size. MUCH bigger than mine.  But most of the time, when it comes to pigeons, bigger IS better.


 We have soooo many hawks around us I want to make sure the pigeon's can
get plenty of excerise time. 

Another question, if you don't mind since I hope to give handicapped pigeon's a home, including the one's that won't be able to fly, I would like to put another door at floor level for these pij's to go in/out of the flight, would this bring any un forseen problem's?
Thanks so much for the help.
Robin.[/QUOTE]

Well, I think someone who actually has some handicapped birds should probably answer that question. I would think that whether a handicapped bird can and/or should live with non-handicapped birds would greatly depend on the bird and his demeanor. Some of these guys are just headstrong by nature but others would be very intimidated by a bully and if it couldn't get away, may be injured.


----------

